# Xeno Flavipinnis



## damo83 (Oct 29, 2004)

G'day folks,

I've just bought a young group of 10 Xenotilapia Flavipinnis "Nyanza Lac" and was after some hints and tips from those of you who have or are keeping xeno's as these are my first.









(I know its a dodgy pic but its the best I could get since they were still a bit shy)

They're about 6-8cm and are in a 44G tank (36Lx20Wx15H) with a 200gph internal filter and I'll be adding a second one shortly. I know this is overkill but I want to make sure the water is kept nice and clean. They're currently the only occupants of the tank other than a couple of bristlenose. What do you recommend keeping with these guys? I'd really like some paracyps but I'm not sure the tank is big enough 

Also what do you recommend feeding them? I've got NLS pellets and some frozen brine shrimp and blood worms. Are the blood worms ok for them?

Thanks
Damo


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

no info on ure tangs...but thought id throw out there that they are aesome fish :thumb: 8)


----------



## alfalex (Jan 6, 2007)

your tank is on the small side and you will probably end up with only a couple of your Xeno. Once a couple is formed they become nasty with the other. Maybe Brevis, depend on how aggressive they would be once they breed!

Be sure your lid is perfectly tight with no space for the Xeno to jump. They are easy to stress, don't move to fast around the tank to let them settle for awhile! They are amazing fish that could be keep on their own, once they breed its a beautiful show to watch them care for they young. Sorry for my poor english!


----------



## The Pack (Mar 13, 2003)

I wish that my French was half as good as your English !


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Nice! 
The tank is great for paracyps... their territory requirements are quite different from the xenos, so the species won't stress each other. Brevis will take part of the sand territory, and would likely get pushed around by xenos.

Keep most of the bottom as open sand, with a few rocks to block line of sight and to provide outcrops for the paracyps.


----------



## hsmith62 (Feb 8, 2003)

I would go with cyprichromis ,they like open water better and will do well with the xeno's.
I am mixing several types of xeno's with cyps and they do well.

The paracyps are cave / rock dwellers and do better with lots of cover .
I have some of the same xeno's and they one of the nicest ones of the flavipinnis type.


----------



## damo83 (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks for your help guys!

I know the tank is a little on the small side for these guys and I do intend to reduce numbers once they start breeding. Do they form bonded pairs? Any hints on how to tell the boys from girls? If its possible...

And alfalex your english is better than I lot of english speaking people on forums :thumb: 
I've got the corners of the lids where they are cut for the cords stuffed with cotton wool and they aren't WC so they don't get spooked when I go near the tank. I'm assuming it will be a different story when I get the gravel vac in there tomorrow though.

Would a group of say 6-8 Leptosoma (Mpulungu) be ok in this tank? They're one of the smaller cyps... I've just sold off my Brevis pair a couple of months ago and would prefer something that will be out and about more and add a bit of colour.

Thanks again
Damo


----------



## damo83 (Oct 29, 2004)

I got a clearer pic of them...










And this is their tank...










Any suggestions on the aquascaping??


----------



## SidGuppy (Sep 9, 2002)

perfect aquascaping, don't change a thing!

good add: Paracyprichromis brieni.

it's more horizontal orientated than the Blue Neon and males set up their territory on top of flat rock, wich you have

another nice uplevel swimmer might be a larger shoal of Lacustricola pumila, formerly known as Aplocheilichthys pumilus.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Regular cyprichromis aren't a good fit for a 36" tank... but it could be done. Paracyps require less space and hang out in the open more than any other "rock dweller" They will use the open water and rocks, but could use a hiding spot (stack rocks to form crevasses) for holding females.


----------



## damo83 (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks again guys... not sure we have Paracyprichromis brieni over here? Haven't ever heard of them anyway :roll: Seems like the nigripinnis are the way to go...

Does anyone have any tips on how to sex flavipinnis? Are they really difficult to vent?
I have one male chasing everyone around and showing off... how will I know when/if he forms a pair with a girl?

Sorry about the newbie questions I've only really kept malawi cichlids which don't form pairs...

Thanks
Damo


----------



## alfalex (Jan 6, 2007)

Your tank is way too small for cyp, I've try in a 4 foot tank and the Xeno stop breeding. Paracyp is the way to go, only one male with a few female and soon you will have young all over the place! Keep lightning minimal and its gonna be a beautiful tank!

A small vid of my Flavipinnis Crocodile island


----------

